# Probleme mit Lampp



## wingman (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung

*#2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock' (111) * 

Habe die neuste Version

Gruss Dave

NB: Habe Gentoo 2005.0


----------



## wingman (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Hat nimmand eine Idee?

Gruss Dave


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2005)

Die mysqld.sock ist halt nicht dort, wo das Programm sie erwartet. Das läßt sich aber korrigieren.

Du mußt die Datei suchen und am einfachsten einen Symlink zur richtigen Datei verweisen. Das sollte wie folgt funktionieren (wobei Du /pfad/wo/die/etc durch den Pfad zur mysql.sock ersetzten mußt!):

```
ln -s /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock /pfad/wo/die/datei/sich/befindet/mysql.sock
```


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. Mai 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> ln -s /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock /pfad/wo/die/datei/sich/befindet/mysql.sock
> ```



Die beiden Parameter sind vertauscht, es muss


```
$ ln -s /pfad/zu/mysql.sock /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock
```

lauten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2005)

Ups 
Entschuldigung, sollte eigentlich nicht passieren...


----------

